# Cab cameras for N scale?



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

I recall a thread on the old Atlas Forum about small cameras mounted on a flat car but don't recall the name of the camera. I do remember looking them up on eBay and they were numerous and under $25.00. Many of the members were using them with pretty decent results. Anyone on this forum using cameras and if so which one? Love to see some videos of members layouts posted here.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The cameras get smaller everyday! Any brand will work I've put some in a N engine (dummy) and powered it off the tracks too! DCC makes that possible.


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not running DCC so that takes that option off my table. As I recall, the camera mentioned in the post several years ago looked exactly like a small butane gigarette/cigar lighter and was powered by a 9-v battery mounted directly behind the camera on the flat car or whatever your using to mount it on. I'll check out eBay when I get a chance and see what comes up.


----------



## mafokken (Jan 3, 2013)

That would be so cool! Would you be able to put the video on your computer?


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

If I put a camera on my N scale, you would see it go around and around until an evil cat knocks it over, then I would spray said cat.


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

The camera I've seen plugs into the USB port of your computer to get charged. It's a slightly oversized flash drive.
http://www.meritline.com/usb-flash-disk-spycam-pinhole-camera-video---p-62035.aspx
The instructions are in pseudo-English -- obviously translated from Chinese by someone who barely speaks English (or bing-translator) and are a little hard to follow. So you just hit buttons until you figure out the sequence.

Another one-- but I know nothing more...
http://www.brickhousesecurity.com/product/usb+drive+hidden+camera.do


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

Just checked out eBay for the pin hole cameras and there are tons listed on Ebay Stores. Found one for $13.10 ! Hi-Res 720x480, weighs less than an ounce, one hour video recording capability, USB, rechargable internal battery. The only downside I believe is that you must purchase a micro SDHC card for the camera but that initself isn't a game breaker for me. Some reviews are great and others claim just average results. I figure just being able to watch my trains do their thing from track level would negate any less than stellar video. 

Tom


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*camera*

Hey,fellas..I like that idea of a camera on a train.I don`t know why I didn`t think of it.most cell phones take video and my camera does.I definitely gonna try this out.

Keep up the good posting,sanepilot:thumbsup:


I mostly model o gauge but I have a small n gauge and ho also.

isn`t this life great or what? 9 deg above in the ohio valley this morning.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

The last train show I went to, there was a nice DCC N layout, and the bloke had a camera mointed in a caboose!

The kicker was, it had a little antenna poking up from it ( 'scuse the non proto-ness) and was streaming live to a tv screen on the corner on the layout table. It was awesome, all the kids lovednit too!


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

If you check out YouTube there are lots of train mounted videos to watch but moslty in the larger scales. Some of the videos taken from G scale garden railroads are simply outstanding! As time goes on everything gets smaller and smaller so I'm hopeful that these little systems are providing much better quality then the first train mounted system I observed about seven years ago at the Timonium,MD Train Show. That system was vey good but I'm sure it is a dinosaur with the newer hi-res systems available. Just think about sitting in your layout room or even better yet streaming the video onto your large screen hi-def tv. At my age nothing much excites me but I gotta' admit I feel the twinge coming on. Ha Ha!


----------

